# Cat Hydo Hydraulic Oil Alternative



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

Is there any alternative to the Cat HYDO oil for hydraulic system ? I saw some Traveller brand "Premium" Trans Hydraulic Fluid at Tractor Supply but it only lists Cat T0-2 designation which is an older one, so I'm afraid to buy it. Is there any aftermarket oil that matches the HYDO spec, Cat Hydo is $ 150 for 5 gallons at the Cat dealer and I need 4 pails. !


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

You'd might want to try that question over at the heavy equipment forum. John Deere is the same with their "TorqueGuard" or "Hyguard" or whatever.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

OK I'll do that, I have an account there too , thanks !


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Found this: http://www.imakenews.com/lubritec/e_article003381053.cfm


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I've been told using off brand hydraulic oil will void the warranty on your hydraulic system. Wouldn't recommend it for a newer machine. Have to be careful when you switch attachments back and forth too, that you don't hook up something with the wrong oil in it.


----------



## mtnxtreme (Sep 10, 2017)

Fishindude said:


> I've been told using off brand hydraulic oil will void the warranty on your hydraulic system. Wouldn't recommend it for a newer machine. Have to be careful when you switch attachments back and forth too, that you don't hook up something with the wrong oil in it.


 Well it's used so no worries there, but, everyone uses Cat oil at $ 150 a pop which means $ 600 to change the oil ? I can't believe there is no alternative.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

mtnxtreme said:


> Well it's used so no worries there, but, everyone uses Cat oil at $ 150 a pop which means $ 600 to change the oil ? I can't believe there is no alternative.


Napa has a to-4 rated oil, it's called napa to-4:clap:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

We use only Cat oil on our Cat equipment.


----------

